# Mite Away Quick Strips recieve Federal Approval



## Dragonfly130

I just thought others may be interested to know that finally mite away quick strips have gotten federal approval. I've been watching to see what would happen with this and look forward to having an organic mite treatment for late summer early fall. I really expect it to drop my winter losses.

http://www.miteaway.com/html/what_s_the_buzz.php


----------



## jip

Is it really organic? I read it has pesticides.


----------



## Whitetail

I believe Formic acid is regarded as organic. Ross Conrad referred to it as such in his book "Natural Beekeeping." Honey has naturally occurring levels of Formic acid. It also leaves no residue in the comb, unlike coumaphos, fluvalinate, and many others. It is my weapon of choice. Glad to hear it is approved for use.


----------



## SteelHorse

I'm glad to see that NOD finally got federal registration for this product. Now we wait for the states to start the registrations. I did read a study of this product done out in Hawaii. It seems the after of the MAQS is initially placed across the brood area it causes the bees to abscond from the hive and settle on the outside hive surface for sometime.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Thanks for pointing that out about needing state registration yet. I assumed that when federal registration was done that it could be used in all states. I thought the state registration was section 18 for emergency use and didn't need federal approval and when full federal registration was done it was available for use.

I guess I don't understand all the regulations and processes. I saw my state pa listed as pending approval. Maybe someone would elaborate more on this for me as far as what else needs to be done for us to have this available to us.


----------



## FindlayBee

I sent a message to the makers of MAQS to see if someone had requested approval in Ohio.

Date: Tuesday, February 22, 2011, 8:15 AM

HI,

Thanks for your offer of assistance with a MAQS registration in Ohio. It is actually just a routine process now. I will be sending in the registration application this week for Ohio and the product should be available by late March through regular beekeeping supply outlets such as Dadant, Mann Lake, Betterbee, Queen Right, Simpsons, etc.

Liz Corbett
NOD Apiary Products


----------



## jim lyon

MAQS sound like a great product sounds like a single hive treatment would run $4.00. Perhaps someone could tell me why they are better than a treatment than using a properly diluted fa with a meat pad or similar vehicle to use as an absorbent in the hive. Also Oldtimer made some very good suggestions recently on FA mixed with HBH on (I think) a fume board. Perhaps he could jog my memory?


----------



## Michael Palmer

jim lyon said:


> FA mixed with HBH on (I think) a fume board. Perhaps he could jog my memory?


http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/

[PDF] The 50% Formic Acid Paper Pad Treatment for Varroa 
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/2010/PaperPads-Oct09.pdf


----------



## criscojohn

jim lyon: I think the idea is that they're easy and disposable. You just open them up and put them over the frames. No need to mix, pre-measure, and no fumigation chamber required. I also believe they're "biodegradable" (not sure what the proper term it). The bees will break down and dispose of the carrier--no need to go back in the hive and remove it. And for those of us who are beginning beekeepers, it sounds a lot less intimidating than all the mixing and measuring etc. Just my 2 cents. . .


----------



## jim lyon

MP: Thanks! Great link, haven't seen it before. Lots of good info.


----------



## KQ6AR

Also its the only approved treatment with the honey supers on. So you can use it in a Aug honey flow.
I think they also claim that it kills mites in the capped brood cells.


----------



## Solomon Parker

Another "we're legally allowed to call it 'organic'" pesticide?


----------



## HVH

I would encourage anyone interested in this product (and other miticides) to read Randy Oliver's Feb ABJ article on the subject. In the article, he indicated that the MAQS has been formulated with a formate ester chemistry which releases the formic acid fumes in a more controlled way. The bottom line is a higher efficacy over a greater temperature range. In addition, the gel is sugar based and is consumed by the bees. No more rim, no return trip, higher efficacy, apparent killing of mites within brood cells, OK with honey supers, and no residue. 
Personally, if it works, as touted, then I would look forward to using it with honey on and then hitting with a different treatment with supers off around august.


----------



## wildbranch2007

how are people going to try it, some hives all hives? I have heard that the two studies in Canada had mixed results, but have not been able to find any information on them. Randy Oliver had good results but he is in a lot warmer climate than Canada and I'm in. Randy Oliver also stated that there was another study that was going to be released by a Professor, but I also have not been able to find that.

from a randy oliver post on bee-l
At Galveston, Dr Ethel Villalobos from Hawaii took time to go over her data
from the MAQS trials there. Very impressive! Very high mite kill, both
phoretic and under the cappings. She didn't observe queen loss problems.
She plans to publish her results.


----------



## Tourist

I like the idea of being able to place these things smack in the middle of a brood nest and not worrying about overdosing the hive. I've heard a number of different ideas on where is best to place the meat patties soaked in formic, but this gets to the heart of the matter with, as mentioned earlier, a slower release.

In our cold climate, we're generally doing formic in unpredictable weather, however, MAQs seemed to work well for Randy even in some colder temperatures which is encouraging. Formic often doesn't work at all here if we have a longer cold spell during treatment.

It's funny that he calls it a potential "silver bullet" after having read several times on scientificbeekeeping.com that there is no "silver bullet". He must have really liked it, and he's not one to push a certain brand.

Hopefully we'll be seeing it in Canada soon.


----------



## sqkcrk

WiredForStereo said:


> Another "we're legally allowed to call it 'organic'" pesticide?


Sure, why not? Formic acid is an organic chemical, isn't it? Or am I missing your point?


----------



## Beetrucker74

Formic is What makes a ant bite burn. I personally feel it is organic but I am not trying to run "Organic" though maybe I should and charge twice as much for everything. I am going to use the Mite Away again this year and if it works as well as in the past I will be very happy. I don't mind loosing some brood and maybe a queen hear and there if it keeps killing the mites like it has. All hives I have treated get knocked back a bit but bounce back and out produce any that I don't treat as a control group.


----------



## JoeMcc

I apologize if this was mentioned as I didn't read every post....

The brood nest is kept at a constant temp. Therefore, the MAQS will have a more predictable release then any other place in the hive.

JoeMcc


----------



## JensLarsen

Formic acid is corrosive, I guess the excluder will take damage. I read Randy's piece in ABJ, can't wait to try em out.


----------



## Ian

Ya, gauging by Randy Olivers comments, this might be a good one,
treatment during honey supers, toss in a treatment near end of the flow to get those mites. that flexibility is exactly what i\ need! I cant seem to get my supers off fast enough to get my treatments in


----------



## MARBIS

Ian said:


> that flexibility is exactly what i\ need! I cant seem to get my supers off fast enough to get my treatments in


Same here in Ontario, while waiting for honey to be capped, August was over, and I was late. Hopefuly MAQS will eliminate this problem.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann

Marbis, you use two strips to the colony? I notice Jim Lyon was writing it was around 4.00 a colony to treat. Is there any sort of quantity break?? I am looking at 4000 strips to treat with then in July. I have not used formic acid, so I am not familiar with it but would like to add it to the IPM approach of pest management that we use. TK


----------



## MARBIS

TK, here is a video tutorial from NOD. Enjoy

http://miteaway.com/html/videotutorials.php


----------



## sjj

Dragonfly130 said:


> .... and look forward to having an organic mite treatment for late summer early fall. I really expect it to drop my winter losses. ...


Do not overestimate the efficacy of acids against Varroa.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann

Thanks marbis, It is a easy to use product. I INTEND to use it. many thanks. TK


----------



## sqkcrk

A friend of mine, also a good beekeeper w/ a cpl thousand hives of bees, says he can't afford to use MAQS. Will that be true for you too Ted?


----------



## oldenglish

sjj said:


> Do not overestimate the efficacy of acids against Varroa.



Why would you say this ? So far the testing results have shown that is is very affective,


----------



## oldenglish

sqkcrk said:


> A friend of mine, also a good beekeeper w/ a cpl thousand hives of bees, says he can't afford to use MAQS. Will that be true for you too Ted?


So if you have 2000 hives and you believe Varroa are killing your bees how can you not afford to treat, and by this I mean treat with something that is not going to kill your bees as effectively as they kill the varroa. At a retail cost of only $4 per hive that is sure a lot cheaper than replacing the whole hive. Also with that many hives he could probably get a wholesale discount.

If he does not think the Varroa are killing his hives then he does not have to spend the money.

That said, I know somebody lost 9000 hives this winter and in testing by the WSU they only found 1 varroa (he was a beta tester for Hopguard) So it is unlikely that varroa were his cause for die offs.


----------



## sqkcrk

That's not what I said. I didn't say he wasn't going to treat. You jumped to a conclusion.

If one can produce and use a formic acid treatment which costs half as much or less than the MAQS, not that I am suggesting you or anyone else should, but if one could, wouldn't that be financially better, businesswise? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## oldenglish

My bad, I keep forgetting that there are some folks out there that actually know what they are doing and dont need to buy a commercial product in order to treat bees.

I am curious to know how "cheap" a product would need to be in order to be cost effective for the larger guys, and would the wholesale price be close to that breakpoint ?


----------



## sqkcrk

oldenglish said:


> would the wholesale price be close to that breakpoint ?


I have wondered that myself. I even asked about how big an order one would have to put together in order to buy the stuff at wholesale price. But they won't sell it that way. You HAVE to get it thru a distibutor or equipment co. like Mann Lake or Dadant.

I'm not sure what it costs to use formic acid per treatment, but if the MAQS cost $4.00 each and one uses them twice a year on 2,000 cols, that's $16,000.00, isn't it? So, if you could treat for .50/col twice a year, that would be $2,000.00. Seems obvious to me what a Businessman should do. As long as it is legal.

Thhis has been a problem ever since beekeepers started using chemical mite controls in their hives. Every other part of the Ag Industry is allowed to use pesticides in their "raw" form, but not beekeepers. Can you imagine what it would cost if you had to buy RoundUp premixed? Or Corral premixed? It costs alot to ship water. And farmers would have to buy tanker loads. Not economical.


----------



## HVH

$4 per hive is kind of expensive, but if it has a higher efficacy with much lower variability, perhaps it is worth the added expense. I think this will turn out to be rather complicated because we are really talking about price as a function of hive survival. At $400/100 hives, how many hives (out of 100) surviving winter does it take to recover the $400? It seems to me that if MAQS is even slightly more effective due to it properties and placement in the hive then it would only need to save a couple of colonies out of 100 to pay for itself. Since MAQS is thin enough to fit between boxes and can be placed above the brood with better temperature regulation and subsequent dosing it may be the only soft chemical application of its kind. I think the only way to address the cost issue is to have a parallel experiment with other soft applications and see how many hives survive winter.


----------



## HVH

Mark,

It seems likely that many beeks would only use MAQS once and then alternate with something else when the supers are off. The big plus for MAQS is having something in the arsenal that can be used as the mite population hits critical mass and supers are on. If I follow mite counts and feel like treating in July/August, then MAQS would be a good option. Later in the Fall, with supers off and mite counts up, maybe cheaper is better.


----------



## sqkcrk

You are quite right about that. That's what most of the folks I know do. Gotta keep those mites down ands also the Nosema. Then, maybe, one will have strong hives to send to the Almonds. Or just to make honey next year.


----------



## HVH

In addition to all of that, I am determined to get supers off earlier and let the bees have more time to store food. I think waiting too long has hurt my bees in the past and then comes all the extra work to try and keep them alive artificially. Since a crowded colony full of food can be an incubator for varroa, getting the honey off earlier and knocking the varroa down at the lower part of its growth curve makes sense to me. Since varroa carries many viruses it is really a double growth curve with varroa being the growth media for viral expansion. Knocking varroa down before the viral load gets too high I believe is critical. The MAQS will be very handy if the varroa population gets off to an early start and honey is on board.


----------



## Locust n Honey

Hi. I didn't see if this was answered by any previous posts, but do the Mite Away Quickies Strips kill tracheal mites as well as Varroa? I liked Mite AwayII 'cause it killed both.

Thank you, Jean in Colorado


----------



## oldenglish

sqkcrk said:


> I have wondered that myself. I even asked about how big an order one would have to put together in order to buy the stuff at wholesale price. But they won't sell it that way. You HAVE to get it thru a distibutor or equipment co. like Mann Lake or Dadant.



I contacted them to see about becoming a distributer, I still have not had an answer from them yet. I did find out that the minimum order from the supplier is 72 containers with 10 treaqtment per container.


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We've sold MiteAway for years. We should have MAQS hitting our warehouse before or by 3/25. We'll update our website with it to take pre-orders within the week and will prepare to begin shipping.

Note approvals of where we'll be able to ship to.

Available Immediately to:
Hawaii
Illinois
Mississippi
Montana
North Carolina
Oregon
Washington

In Process (should be complete over the next 2 weeks):
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Florida
Georgia
Iowa
Kentucky
Louisiana
Michigan
Minnesota
New York
North Dakota
Ohio
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
South Dakota
Texas
Virginia
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming

All other states have not yet started the process.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Thanks for the update Blue sky! 

With a yard 160 miles from home I'm really looking forward to a one visit formic treatment that I can use at higher temperatures.


----------



## sqkcrk

oldenglish said:


> I did find out that the minimum order from the supplier is 72 containers with 10 treaqtment per container.


Just to clarify, when you say "supplier", you mean the manufacturer, right? Not a supplier like Bluesky or Mann Lake, right? That wouldn't make sense.

If this product is such an effective mite control material, it sure would be nice if States would buy and distribute them at cost. Like polio vaccines back in the 1960s. But I guess that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## Ian

Its cheap if it works!


----------



## wdcrkapry205

Who is responsible for getting state approval; the state or does Nod have to start this process. I tryed to email Nod last week but it was returned.


----------



## oldenglish

wdcrkapry205 said:


> Who is responsible for getting state approval; the state or does Nod have to start this process. I tryed to email Nod last week but it was returned.


NOD told me that they just have to send in the registration to each state and that it was a formality.


----------



## wdcrkapry205

oldenglish said:


> NOD told me that they just have to send in the registration to each state and that it was a formality.


You would think they would automaticly do that for each state; that is if they want to sell them.


----------



## Liz Corbett

We here at NOD are certainly in the process of registering every state, but all paperwork takes time to fill out and get processed. We're a small company and the office staff wear many hats! Also, some states are slow at actually approving the application, while others are a simple rubber stamp process.

All states will be in the process of getting the MAQS registration by March 11th. 

We're excited to be introducing MAQS this spring!
Most distributors should have some product available by late March.

Happy beekeeping!

Liz Corbett
Business Manager
NOD Apiary Products
www.miteaway.com
[email protected]


----------



## wdcrkapry205

Thank you Liz, for your response. We are all very grateful for all of your hard work on this important product; however if we are to use your product this spring we don't have any time to spare. Especially here in the South we need to have your product in before our temps reach the 90's, isn't this correct?


----------



## MARBIS

Liz,
When we can expect MAQS in Ontario stores.
Thanks


----------



## honeyshack

And in Manitoba stores?


----------



## Liz Corbett

Ontario has applied to PMRA for an Emergency Use Registration for MAQS. The aim is to have this approved by April.
Manitoba has not yet indicated that they want to pursue an Emergency Use Registration.

FYI, Alabama's pesticide application is in process.

Liz.


----------



## Ian

What? 
Our vendors offer it for sale, pending registration,.?


----------



## honeyshack

I doubt Manitoba will in the forseable future apply for emergency use since apivar just got emergency use and only one emergency use drug at a time. 
Is there any process by which Nod can get approval for regular use...stuff you can do at your end?


----------



## wdcrkapry205

Alabama Thanks You


----------



## FindlayBee

Approved in Ohio now.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Approved in Pa now.

Thanks NOD!

Cartwheels, somersault and three backflips.
Actually gotta sit on my hands to keep from clapping.

Gonna make my life easier in my most distant yard.
Only one trip for treatment and I don't have carry all those shims and rims!


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We will start shipping MAQS 3/30/11.

http://blueskybeesupply.com/maqs_mite_away_quick_strips_.html

To these states only (all others in process of final approval):

*Alaska
*California
*Colorado
*Florida
*Georgia
*Hawaii
*Illinois
*Kentucky
*Michigan
*Minnesota
*Mississippi
*Montana
*Nebraska
*New Hampshire
*North Carolina
*North Dakota
*Ohio
*Oklahoma
*Oregon
*Pennsylvania
*South Carolina
*South Dakota
*Tennessee
*Vermont
*Virginia
*Washington
*Wisconsin


----------



## indypartridge

You can add Indiana to the list. 
I received an email on 3/24 from Dr. Greg Hunt at Purdue - he's been working with the State Chemist's Office on getting approval. He said we're good to go.


----------



## NYSSOI

*New York*

Mite Away Quick Strips registration


NYSDEC has received an application for approval of the MAQS, unfortunately the approval may not be until late June. The Empire State Honey Producers Association (eshpa.org) has requested that the application be expedited, so that the product can be used before the honey flow starts.
You can write or email the DEC to help speed up the process, and request approval ASAP of the MAQS to:

Jeanine Broughel <[email protected]>
Chief, Product Registration & Pest Management Section Bureau
NYSDEC
625 Broadway
Albany, NY 12233-7257


----------



## fordtractornut

iowa. thanks:banana:


----------



## b2bnz

Although this looks like a fantastic new product, there have been other forms of formic acid evaporation pads on the market before.
The Europeans have used a system for years and Canada has had an alternative in 'Mitegone' for some time.
Lets hope this new product MAQS lives up to its hype


----------



## Buffalo Bee Farm

Anyone tried any yet? i have a box of 80 at my house to play wiith, but its always good to get advice from real users. i hope to use it on my production (non-breeder) colonies, the way i see it is a hive isnt a breeder (queen or drone colony) unless it survives without treatment amongst other things, i plan on treating any production hives when they reach threshold and then after treatment requeen them from my breeders...


----------



## NYSSOI

*Re: New York*

Mite Away Quick Strips are now approved for sale in New York State. A DEC printing issue was resolved.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: New York*

That's good news. Too bad DEC is the way it is, but NOD got it done. I give them the credit. Along w/ a number of bkprs in NY who let DEC know how important the product is to have.


----------



## camero7

*Re: New York*

Anyone use them in nucs? Results and strength used?


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: New York*

Turns out the reason that MAQS could not be sold is something that should have kept them from being sold in any and all States. The EPA requires that the word Poisin on the Label is printed in RED and NY DEC is the only one who noticed or cared enuf to stick to EPA Regulations. At least that is the way I understand things.

So, NOD has ity taken care of and is shipping product top Detroit that will end up in NY soon.


----------



## Stacykins

*Re: New York*

I recently emailed NOD Apiary Products regarding the MiteAway's shelf life. The smallest amount of product I can buy is in a quantity of 20 strips, which is quite a lot since I'll only have one hive, being new to beekeeping. So I was concerned about the product's potency being reduced over time, resulting in a weak or under effective dose. 

Anyway, I wanted to share the reply, in case anyone else wanted to know too. 



> Shelf life if stored at room temperature is one year. However, if stored in the freezer, is indefinite. Store in original container with label.
> 
> Liz Corbett
> NOD Apiary Products


So even if you need only a small amount, you can freeze the strips 'til they are needed.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul

*Re: New York*



camero7 said:


> Anyone use them in nucs? Results and strength used?


Cam
All my packages and instructions are at my honey building, but if I remember right they say not to use unless you have 5 to 6 (guessing, since my memory is poor these days) frames of brood. It also causes some adult bee mortality. All this to say I don't think I'd use on a nuc until you read instructions. I considered using on my nucs until I read the instructions and the FAQ's that they have posted on the NOD web page. 

I was also hoping Mann lake would have had their Hops treatment approved for Ohio before my 300 packages arrived. It is recommended for use when the hive is broodless and I thought I could wipe the mites that come with the package out from the start. But alas, not approved in time, there is always next year


----------



## Flyer Jim

*Re: New York*

I understand Randy Oliver is rerunning a test on the strips at this time due to complaints about high queen losses. So you might want to rethink this or hold off a while. 
Jim


----------



## wildbranch2007

anybody that wants to read what randy said its at the following link

http://community.lsoft.com/scripts/wa-LSOFTDONATIONS.exe?A2=ind1105&L=BEE-L&F=&S=&P=49183


----------



## Dragonfly130

They are saying minimum 6 frames to treat with quick strips so 5 frame nuc's are out.

Thanks for that update wildbranch. As for queen loss I'm planning on treating a yard of ten doubles with high mite loads, sometime in the next week but, will have Plan B, cell's or virgin's available and plan to requeen anyhow sometime. Will check after treatment and update on here about queen loss. Also I'm running 3/8 entrances so if there is a problem I should see it. Not expecting one though.It has been cold here which might influence the outcome mostly daytime high's in the 60's but should be warming soon. Maybe somebody will give an update sooner.


----------



## wildbranch2007

Dragonfly130 said:


> Will check after treatment and update on here about queen loss.


are you also going to check the mite count after? I would be interested as I was going to test them but still can't buy them in N.Y. thanks


----------



## sqkcrk

Call Dadant in Waverly and order them. They are on their way. To NY.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Sorry Wildbranch but I'm one of those horrible people who don't count mites. I gave up on screened bottoms years ago and won't be going back any time soon. I base my mite loads on what I'm seeing in the drone brood between boxes and there was quite a few. In the strongest early colonies 1-2 mites per drone cell. Not across the board but in the worst cases. To me that's loaded. I also have some drone frames in these colonies which probably helped bring on high mite loads. But I need drones to get queens bred. Also some DWV going on. These bee's are also exibiting SMR and dragging out drone brood. First time I've ever witnessed colonies dragging out pupae but they were decent producer's last year. They got a late treatment of MAII and that got them through winter 85% survival in this yard but it's time for another. I probably won't know the effectiveness of this treatment until late June when I go back to pull super's as they are over 150 miles from home and a visit gets expensive. Two trips planned already in the next two weeks one to treat and super as needed another to split, requeen and super as needed if they are not in the tree's already. Checking drone brood between boxes won't help on the second trip as I remove it every time I get in them. It just makes life easier and smashes less bee's. It's tore up anyway.


----------



## wildbranch2007

sqkcrk said:


> Call Dadant in Waverly and order them. They are on their way. To NY.


I ordered them the day they were approved, waverly called back just b/4 I left to pick them up, they can't sell to N.Y. beeks until they get the new container or whatever needs updating, also tried having a person from another state call and I would pick up, they said couldn't do that, I had to pick up rest of my order so I went down, asked them if someone from out of state walked in, could they sell to them. they said no problem, I checked out all the cars around for out of state plates but none around so headed home, have to go back when they get the new stuff in but will be to late for me. nice trip but I hate to waste the fuel a second time.


----------



## sqkcrk

So have them shipped. It has to be chaeper than what it costs you in time and wear on your vehicle.


----------



## Flyer Jim

Mann Lake free shipping 

Jim


----------



## NYSSOI

PRESS RELEASE – New York Registration of Mite-Away Quick Strips
May 9, 2011
The State of New York has granted registration for Mite Away Quick Strips (MAQS) for the control of varroa mites. Please note that the Department of Environmental Conservation, Bureau of Pest Management requires that beekeepers residing in New York ONLY PURCHASE MAQS PRODUCT THAT CONTAINS THE WORD “POISON” IN RED. This is a modification to the initial EPA granted label. Dadant in Waverly, NY will be receiving properly labelled product the week of May 16th. 

The revised labelling will gradually become available to additional distributors over the next few weeks. Be sure to notify your beekeeping supply company that you are a resident of New York before purchasing MAQS so that they send you the legally labelled product. 

NOD Apiary Products apologizes for any inconvenience. We are glad to see New York grant the registration for MAQS. Please visit www.miteaway.com for responses to frequently asked questions, the label in larger print, and a 2-minute application video. You can also call toll-free 866-483-2929 or email [email protected].

Please only use any varroa control product as part of an IPM program. Our best wishes go out to all for a successful 2011 beekeeping season.

Liz Corbett
NOD Apiary Products USA Inc.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Just got MAQS on 13 hives tonight. Should be able to give a run down on everything from effect on ready to hatch queen cells, virgins ,regular laying queens and small entrances. Had some hives ready to swarm and had to split. Now why I didn't take extra bottom boards I'll never know but I'll be kicking myself until I get back to make it right. Inner covers make a true bottom entrance bottom board in a pinch. 9 queen right, 3 cell's and 1 virgin although her job is to take out the marked witch currently occupying that hornet hive.

As a side note all of a sudden hive beetles dissapeared from two different yards. The showed up just as fast to start. Still trying to figure out where their coming from and where they went. They show up just before the apple bloom. Maybe coming up with southern colonies brought in for apple pollination. Not knocking anyone just curious. Their not a serious problem!

Should add three were clustering outside after treatment of the 13 treated. Rest stayed inside.


----------



## joecali

Dragonfly130, Do you have any early opinions or advise on the quick strips based on your recent experience using them?


----------



## Dragonfly130

I haven't gotten back to that yard yet. The report I got from the land owner though is that everything looks good as far as bee's flying so certainly no big bee kill which I wouldn't expect anyway.


I will say the application was easy! I do wear the recommended respirator and nitrile gloves. The smell didn't seem as strong as MAII though when I finished up but perhaps the wind was moving it away. 
No Rims, no shims! 

* Life just keeps getting better!*

I should be there on Monday and can give an update after that.

I will also add that I wouldn't recommend trying it like I did on some colonies with Q cell's and virgin queen's. I was making split's to avoid swarming which was imminent in some colonies which is how I ended up with the cell's and a virgin in four split's.They are going to be replaced anyway. I also mentioned hive beetles I should have said they are rare in this yard so I won't know the effect of the MAQS on them.


----------



## sqkcrk

Dragonfly130 said:


> I also mentioned hive beetles I should have said they are rare in this yard so I won't know the effect of the MAQS on them.


I would have thought that SHB would be rare, or at least inconsiquential, in PA. And not worth trying to treat for. Is that not the case?


----------



## Dragonfly130

sqkcrk said:


> I would have thought that SHB would be rare, or at least inconsiquential, in PA. And not worth trying to treat for. Is that not the case?


Rare - They showed up in 2009 and are relatively common now in my home yard especially early spring when colonies are building up and in any weak colonies. They seem to be at their worst just prior to apple bloom. 

Inconsequential- mostly! I've had one frame slimed since they've been here and that was in a weak nuc started with a Q-cell, in the shade last year. So I have had to adapt a little. I'm not treating for them but do believe MAII either drove them out or killed them and if I can get double whammy off of one product and knock off a couple of hive beetles so much the better.


----------



## Dragonfly130

I finally got out to check the yard I treated. Daytime high's during treatment were mid- high 60's. No queen loss. The virgin survived and the queen cell's also hatched, got bred and are laying. The Q cell's were swarm cell's so age was unknown but I assume they hatched soon after treatment. There is some bee loss but not enough for me to worry about and I did treat with 3/8 entrances not 3/4 like recommended. 

Couldn't find any mites, checked drone brood! I also treated my home yard Wednesday and was a little concerned as torrential rains came through yesterday and some were clustering outside the box immediately following application. No loss though they must have gone back in. I'am seeing some bee loss in this yard also. Not sure why some are ok with it and other's are not. I'll have to check to see if I can see an age difference in lost bee's. I probably wouldn't have the loss with 3/4 entrances. The losses are not high though and easily made up by the bee's so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## joecali

Thanks for keeping us updated! I appreciate the first hand account on this new formulation for formic acid mite treatment.


----------



## wildbranch2007

Dragonfly130 said:


> I'am seeing some bee loss in this yard also. Not sure why some are ok with it and other's are not. I'll have to check to see if I can see an age difference in lost bee's. I probably wouldn't have the loss with 3/4 entrances. The losses are not high though and easily made up by the bee's so I'm not overly concerned.


thanks for the updates, really helps. Randy Oliver is reporting that some hives seem to tolerate it better than others. but knowing that I probably wont kill all my bees by treating makes me feel better. still not sure what I will do this fall, but will try some. thanks.


----------



## Dragonfly130

Just an update treated a second yard of 16 colonies on 5-23 and still no issues. Temps were higher this time (high70's -80's) and still no issues and no sign of any bee loss yet(shorter period between treatment and check than first yard). Queen's are laying great. I will add that it doesn't seem to be working against the hive beetles like I hoped it would. If any problems develop or I stumble on something regarding the strips I'll update. 3/8 entrances again.


----------



## sqkcrk

How many Hive Beetles do you have? How often do you see them in your hives? Do you ever see any damage caused by them?


----------



## Dragonfly130

It depends on the size of the colony Mark and the yard. In startup nuc's or a weaker colony not filling a box they always show up. Any colony with too much extra space and they'll show up (beetles not larvae). Damage is minimal (I had one frame slimed with hive beetle larvae last year in a weak nuc in the shade). Larvae are rare but I did see a few larvae yesterday on a frame in a 6 frame colony that just finished the MAQS treatment. That's why I posted that it doesn't kill them. I had a trap in the same colony and probably had a dozen adult beetles in the trap. Their not procreating in my colonies without producing larvae so I would be interested to know where they are coming from. There are no produce farms nearby but there are orchards a couple miles away. This is dairy country. Also some broiler houses (chickens) nearby. As for trapping I only started that this year with the disposables baited with cider vinegar and oil in weaker colonies. Not sure it helped in fact may have hurt as this is the first time I saw a colony that big with any larvae. 

I also noticed something else this year concerning beetles. *Some of them seem way bigger *than any I've seen in the past. I looked it up but can't find any reference to large hive beetles being in the US. They are either very well fed or we've got another new pest to deal with.

As for number's it's not uncommon to see beetles in some of the hives.


----------



## sqkcrk

Those large ones could be dermested beetles. Harmless. Cause no damage. There are lots of other things in bee hives other than bees.

Do you ever see any black beetles w/ a white strip across their body? I called them Belted Gallaway Beetles, cause they reminded me of Belted Gallaway Cattle.

It seems to me that keeping strong colonies is your best defence. I bring them home from SC, but they have never been a problem for me. Though I understand some folks in Ontario, Canada are all a twitter about SHB in their cols.


----------



## Dragonfly130

I just looked up the Dermestid beetle. Don't think that's it although I may have seen some already. Wood Roaches are normal as are spider's ant's and earwigs. Belted beetles, not sure again, maybe. If I see any more of the big one's I'll try and get a picture. I don't normally take the camera but will try to have it with. The weaker colonies with the beetle's were just combined and being requeened so I may not see any more there although I've got startup nuc's everywhere so, odd's are I'll see some more.


----------

